
Rent my private airport for your hardware startup - SpacemanSpiff
https://app.box.com/s/i4gu6lxffloq6sif56uqfezyakmyk37b
======
ChuckMcM
Hmm, October through May, snow blower included? On the plus side its probably
great for focus, on the down side its going to be a haul to resupply mid-
winter. Although with another outbuilding for supplies and pulling gigabit
fiber from the Internet all the way out to the house, you could treat it like
the Arctic stations and just work solid for 8 months.

~~~
cpncrunch
Not sure what you mean "haul". It's right next to Hwy 89 and only 10 miles
from Livingston.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Well they mentioned 40 minutes from Bozeman (for me that is a 'haul' just to
get groceries.) but if it is that close to Livingston there used to be an
awesome steak house in town.

------
tdicola
Is this really in the spirit of a Show HN post? It's basically an
advertisement to rent someone's space.

~~~
SpacemanSpiff
Hello, thanks for your feedback. I posted this because I feel like it is a
very unique space/opportunity and is in the spirit of fostering startup
progress. I guess many Show HN posts could be considered to be an
advertisement. Usually it is an advertisement for an individual's skills or
awesome ability. In this case, my wife's and my awesome ability is restoring a
run-down airport facility and trying to make it into something more modern. A
lot of hard work has gone into this space and I believe that this opportunity
is a reflection of our hard work, just like a lot of the software projects out
there. I apologize if you feel like my intent is too commercial for the
subject line chosen.

~~~
pvg
[https://news.ycombiinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombiinator.com/showhn.html)

 _For example, blog posts, email signups, and fundraisers can 't be tried out,
so they don't count as Show HNs._

This isn't something you've made that people can try out so it is not a Show
HN.

~~~
dang
That's correct. We've taken Show HN out of the title.

------
trhway
o, man! it brings me to tears - compare all this majestic grand scale to my
condo backyard patio in MV where i'm trying to build up toward ultimate goal
of 2 humans carrying octocopter (and at full scale it actually would hardly
fit into the patio :)

~~~
cl42
At current real estate prices, you can rent out the interior of that
octocopter to fund its development and still have space + funding left over!
:P

~~~
meatysnapper
I was always tempted to try to AirBnb out my parking spot in SF, and put up a
tent there, and see how much I could charge!

------
lifeformed
How much would it cost? Any ballpark figures you can give?

~~~
SpacemanSpiff
We're thinking approximately $2500/month for basic use of the hangar and
house. Please contact me directly for more details.

~~~
a3n
Damn, isn't that basically SF apartment rent?

~~~
clamprecht
To be fair, SF apartment rent doesn't include a 5000-foot runway.

~~~
a3n
Right. So it's a great deal. Even without the runway.

EDIT: So, a few of you get together and propose a skunkworks project to your
employer. Move to Montana for five months and kick some ass.

